# A big thankyou to the team behind AKFF



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

Due to the twists and turns life throws up I have been very quiet on the forum for the past 6 months. The yaks have been too long dry and the fishing tackle would be feeling lonely and unloved if they had were in any way animate. The reason for my absence will become evident during the next couple of months but for now I just want to say thanks to the folk behind this forum and for the manner in which it has allowed a large membership with very different likes and dislikes to share together with both freedom and (mostly) civility.

This comes after some very frustrating efforts to find other forums for other pursuits and interests. Subjects that should have a far larger number of possible members but have failed because of differences of opinion even on topics that lie outside the scope of the specific forum interest. The AKFF has spoiled me and I find that even though I wanted to find like minded souls in some other areas of endeavour, I just can't be bothered having to sort through the spite and malice which seems to rear its ugly head when people hide behind anonimity.

So to Red and the rest...

*many thanks*

cheers

John


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I've tried other forums too and they've all been disappoinments, still waiting for my confirmation email from a few (yes I double checked the email address I gave them) and others I've posted on I've had no responses....nothing quite like AKFF love!

Hope you've been keeping well, I actually noticed you went missing but thought you might have just been posting under an alias.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Good to hear from you John, I hope we will be getting you back soon even if you haven't been out for a fish.


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

thanks guys... no problems or worries I just have to wait a bit before I can make things too public...


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

john316 said:


> thanks guys... no problems or worries I just have to wait a bit before I can make things too public...


The child bride isn't pregnant is she  .

Welcome back John. Don't leave us worrying for too long will you.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Good to hear from you john

Hope all is well

Head over to Anselmo's Come-On Inn
There's a stool with your name one it next to the bar
(There's a place for you to sit as well if you prefer :lol


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

Ado said:


> john316 said:
> 
> 
> > thanks guys... no problems or worries I just have to wait a bit before I can make things too public...
> ...


hey Ado, slow down... I'm 61 and TCB is a bit less than that but I had better scotch that straight off the blocks... before it becomes an improbable rumour

cheers


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

Good to hear from you. Was just thinking about the lack of south coast reports in recent times.

Sex change Jen316?


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Hmmmm - Mardi Gras just finished. John with an announcement. He's been quiet while he built the float. Sorry just another improbable rumour. :lol: 
Welcome back champ. Hope all is well.

Al


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Thw improbable rumor gates are open.
Running for PM?


----------



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

Cheers, John, hope all is well. Look forward to your well written reports returning, Cheers, Dave.


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

Apart from guess work as to why I had been less than active on the forum the real reason has been quite simple. The child bride and I have spent a lot of time during the past 6 months actively trying to find a small farm that would allow us to grow as much of our own fruit, veg and meat as we can and to reduce our dependance on processed foods.

We only kept quiet about what we were up to as we were running into a lot of difficulties and it seemed easier to wait till we found what we wanted rather than having to keep explaining why nothing was happening. The contracts have now been signed and the family have been told and even though it is still possible for things to go wrong, the odds are now in our favour that it should progress normally from here.

With any luck I will be able to add a whole new chapter to the Veggie gardeners thread in Off Topic next spring and summer...

cheers

John


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

john316 said:


> Apart from guess work as to why I had been less than active on the forum the real reason has been quite simple. The child bride and I have spent a lot of time during the past 6 months actively trying to find a small farm that would allow us to grow as much of our own fruit, veg and meat as we can and to reduce our dependance on processed foods.
> 
> We only kept quiet about what we were up to as we were running into a lot of difficulties and it seemed easier to wait till we found what we wanted rather than having to keep explaining why nothing was happening. The contracts have now been signed and the family have been told and even though it is still possible for things to go wrong, the odds are now in our favour that it should progress normally from here.
> 
> ...


Sounds great John - that was my dream too once but was never able to make it happen. Looking forward to reports of your progress on this adventure

all the best
Rhubarb


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

RhubarbTheYeti said:


> Sounds great John - that was my dream too once but was never able to make it happen. Looking forward to reports of your progress on this adventure
> 
> all the best
> Rhubarb


One of the places I looked early in the hunt was in Tassie - till I found out that there is almost no treatment available for kidney disease down there... pity as the place we were looking at had a huge dam perfect for trout.

cheers

John


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Well John, in all the merry making, you know that you are highly respected and valued here. There is genuine concern for you, from the vast majority of the lads. I pray that if it is health related, you will have a successful result, and regardless, we know who is ultimately in control. God bless both of you.


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

Bertros said:


> Sounds fantastic John, and something the wife and I have dreamt about many many times (one day....).
> 
> What area have you settle in? Still South Coast NSW?


Yep... moving from the south coast to the south coast... My local waterway will drift south from Moruya closer to Bermagui, but not so far that I can't head back to places like Tuross and Depot etc.



kayakone said:


> I pray that if it is health related, you will have a successful result,


Trev, its not because of health issues but I do have to cover long term health problems... which limited our search to NSW or Vic.

cheers

John


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Sweet, a dream of mine as well. South Coast is definately on of the prime areas to be doing it in.


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Sweet news John. Sounds idyllic. Maybe you can stock a farm dam with some bass.

Cheers

Rob


----------

